# Kite Frillback Hen



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

2012 Kite Frillback hen. Like the curls on this girl...


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Good curl. You can only just tell shes a kite in this pic. She looks very good for a young bird.


----------

